# Manor House T - July 2010



## D-Kay (Jul 19, 2010)

An exceptional Manor House in Gloucestershire. Visited with Shando.

#1







#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7







Thanks for looking


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow that place is gorgeous! What's it like from the outside?


----------



## Curlyben (Jul 19, 2010)

Why wouldn't I be surprised if this was due to be flattened for yet more rabbit hutches..

Beautiful.


----------



## D-Kay (Jul 19, 2010)

Curlyben said:


> Why wouldn't I be surprised if this was due to be flattened for yet more rabbit hutches..
> 
> Beautiful.



It will never be flattened mate, its in the process of being refurbished. Also more photos to come of the underground wine cellar, cells, and air raid shelter after ive processed them.


----------



## lost (Jul 19, 2010)

Bit OTT on the post-processing there, but the grandeur shines through. Nice find!


----------



## scribble (Jul 19, 2010)

It took awile to lift my jaw off the floor! :notworthy:


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am not normally a big fan of post p,but I reckon you done well with these..wel done.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 20, 2010)

The room in pics 6 & 7 is absolutely breathtaking. Fantastic site...looking forward to seeing the rest.
Welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## RichardH (Jul 20, 2010)

Just... just... just...

:swoon:


----------



## neill (Jul 25, 2010)

_THIS_ was the place that I first really started me urbexing. I first visited this with some friends, 25 years ago. Back then then place had just closed a few years before, having been private school for Iraqi kids. Wealthy Iraqi parents sent their kids there to dodge the Iran / Iraq war. Back then Saddam Hussen was a friend of the west! I still have pics of the place when it was still full of furniture, and no locks, no security (you could just walk in through on of the fire doors in one of the main turrets). There was red carpets everywhere and.the were still the last lessons left on the black boards! Picture 3 & 4 are the main quadrangle cloisters. Some of the stained glass is medieval, and was 'rescued' from the ruins of a nearby abbey, which was destroyed during the reformation, and installed in the old manor, which also burnt down. The ruins of this manor are still in the ground of the 'new' manor. The glass was moved again into this 'new' manor (1820). The best room for me was the billiard room. A stone room complete with a gentleman's bar the best billiard table I have ever seen. Late one night a group of us had a party in the room, just before one of us emigrated to Australia. We played several games on the billiard table and at the end of the night, each of us kept a ball. We all still have our balls (so to speak), one is still in Australia, one in New Zealand, one in the USA and several still in the UK. We all remember that night like is was yesterday. The place has been on the market for nearly 27 years, and was bought in 2005 by probably the only person who has the imagination (and money) to truly make it come alive again. I still have a number of the sale catalogues from various attempts made to sell it.

As for keeping the balls from the table, I let the new owner know of our tale through a mutual friend. He loved our tale, and loves the building, spending many millions on it!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Jul 27, 2010)

Love these pics, have yet to have a mooch around something this grand myself...mostly derelict farm buildings here in Norfolk!!

Mind if I ask what lense you used, some kind of 12-24 something? Do you need to do much barrel distortion correction for shots like those with a wide angle lense?

Matt


----------



## D-Kay (Jul 28, 2010)

Norfolkbloke said:


> Love these pics, have yet to have a mooch around something this grand myself...mostly derelict farm buildings here in Norfolk!!
> 
> Mind if I ask what lense you used, some kind of 12-24 something? Do you need to do much barrel distortion correction for shots like those with a wide angle lense?
> 
> Matt



Shot with a Tokina 11-16mm, i get very little distortion and any that i do i just run Photoshop CS5, lens correction tool over it.

Even kit lenses will give you some distortion at lower ends of the lens


----------



## Incognito (Aug 10, 2010)

Truly stunning, I really want to find something as great as that place here in the south west.

Neill it would be great to see some of your picures on the place to see for comparison old against new so to speak


----------



## chilli (Aug 21, 2010)

breathtaking can't wait to see more..


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 28, 2010)

wow amazing!


----------

